# Corsair LPX memory and XMP



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking for memory, wanted to buy 2x8GB sticks but there is only one brand and one set of compatible 2x8GB set of memory for this Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard and that set not available here.
Finally I found a set, an exact match from a set thats available in my country https://azerty.nl/8-6129-795293/corsair-vengeance-lpx.html
it's a set of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz CL15 4x4GB 1.35V. Now the thing is, I have a i5-6500 3.6GHz non k processor.
I don't know anything about XMP yet, but I'd like to know, can I clock up this memory to 3000MHz in a simple way with XMP and without overclocking anything else? Since this memory is rated at 3000MHz 1.35V, should I worry of it running hot at this voltage/speed?
I'm new to XMP. @sneekypeet or someone else, can you help me out?

Thanks!

​


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2016)

XMP profile is a set of instructions that will do everything you need to run the memory at it rated speed . No will will not effect any other hardware. No concern about heat ether. It could not be easier


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2016)

XMP is just a secondary, optional 'automatic' setting for RAM that can include voltages, where normal SPD settings can not.

So it'll have normal SPD settings that work at generic voltages, and the XMP setting will adjust clock speeds and timings to match its 'overclocked' voltage.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jetster said:


> XMP profile is a set of instructions that will do everything you need to run the memory at it rated speed . No will will not effect any other hardware. No concern about heat ether. It could not be easier



Thanks!! Thats all I needed to know!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2016)

One of the reasons XMP was originally introduced was to enable in spec programmed higher speeds without having to do any overclocks so as to keep things simple for non enthusiast users.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jetster said:


> XMP profile is a set of instructions that will do everything you need to run the memory at it rated speed . No will will not effect any other hardware. No concern about heat ether. It could not be easier



Oh , one more thing, at the intel website under memory specifications for my CPU says: DDR4 1866/2133, thats not a problem if I have running 3000MHz memory?
No instability issues I hope?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Oh , one more thing, at the intel website under memory specifications for my CPU says: DDR4 1866/2133, thats not a problem if I have running 3000MHz memory?
> No instability issues I hope?



it just means its only tested for 2133. There is always a chance your faster ram will not run at its full speeds.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 15, 2016)

But look at the motherboard vendor u plan to go with, they have tasted a lot of different memory's and speeds of them.

So if u want to like 99,99% sure u get a set of memory that's compatible with running like 3000mhz with ur board, that's what QVL's r for.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> But look at the motherboard vendor u plan to go with, they have tasted a lot of different memory's and speeds of them.
> 
> So if u want to like 99,99% sure u get a set of memory that's compatible with running like 3000mhz with ur board, that's what QVL's r for.



Yes I checked that, this was one of the 16GB kits that were on the compatibility list of the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming.

Edit: So it should be able to run at 3000MHz then.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yes I checked that, this was one of the 16GB kits that were on the compatibility list of the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming.
> 
> Edit: So it should be able to run at 3000MHz then.


 Most if not all Skylake CPUs can do 3200 MHz with voltage tweaking (VCCSA and VCCIO needs boosts sometimes). Your board should handle voltage settings for you, but they are also likely to be higher than what's needed. But sometimes 3000 MHz divider is a bit busted, while 3200 works fine. Just something to keep in mind should you run into issues. Toss up a thread if you have issues and we can get you sorted.


----------

